# show me your funny pictures!!



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok I am constantly finding funny cat pictures. I dunno if there is already a thread for this but thought I would start one... as I just found this and made me think of Milo :lol:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

summer showers........ not my cat btw , he d never be seen in that get -up


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

omg! that is so cute... makes me want to see if milo would let me do that .... NOT a chance :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

and one of mine laying out on a hot day by the fan 


same one thinking shes a bunny, caught in the top of the hutch.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

aww lovely kitty! 
love the pictures! keep em coming!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Kittyporn pose


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:eek6: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

:lol: omg! was not expecting that too funny.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

too much , the laugh on that cats face kitty porn 

now i dont agree with overfeeding but how cool is this cat
actually this is sad , if anyone wants me to take it off i will, i just liked how she looked so casual


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> :lol: omg! was not expecting that too funny.


How d'you think I felt when I walked in on them???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Kittyporn pose


Hahahahahahahaha, that one actually made me stop in my thought tracks a sec, hilarious :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I just want to give it squishable cuddles soo cute!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> How d'you think I felt when I walked in on them???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Omg! :lol: your face must have been priceless :lol:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Hahahahahahahaha, that one actually made me stop in my thought tracks a sec, hilarious :laugh: :laugh:


Did you notice the third kitty on the right of the pic?

A threesome :yikes:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> too much , the laugh on that cats face kitty porn
> 
> now i dont agree with overfeeding but how cool is this cat
> actually this is sad , if anyone wants me to take it off i will, i just liked how she looked so casual


lol to funny, that one reminds me of this slovenly chick I knew once upon a time called sam. :laugh:



dougal22 said:


> How d'you think I felt when I walked in on them???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


omg thats even funnier I didnt realise they were yours     that explains it


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> Did you notice the third kitty on the right of the pic?
> 
> A threesome :yikes:


Maybe the 3rd one was filming it :yikes: They obviously heard they might be able to make a few quid


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> omg thats even funnier I didnt realise they were yours     that explains it


Yes, they're mine  And on MY bed too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> Did you notice the third kitty on the right of the pic?
> 
> A threesome :yikes:


Nah he looks like just likes to watch :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> Maybe the 3rd one was filming it :yikes: They obviously heard they might be able to make a few quid





dougal22 said:


> Yes, they're mine  And on MY bed too :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL havent laughed this much in bloody months


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> Maybe the 3rd one was filming it :yikes: They obviously heard they might be able to make a few quid


Nah, I don't think she'd lower herself to film their shenanigans. Her face - pure contempt, although I didn't quite capture that look unfortunately.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Nah, I don't think she'd lower herself to film their shenanigans. Her face - pure contempt, although I didn't quite capture that look unfortunately.


Your lil Blackie has that "pimp" look goin on as well  :laugh: :laugh: on a srs note.. your babies are adorable, i need to pay more attention to the threads on this section of pf, seems Im missing out on some pussy.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Your lil Blackie has that "pimp" look goin on as well  :laugh: :laugh: on a srs note.. your babies are adorable, i need to pay more attention to the threads on this section of pf, *seems Im missing out on some pussy*.


Unlike some on this thread!!! :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Can't beat dougal's photo but here's my Pasha being her usual elegant self

And Mai Tai in some comfortable sleeping poses


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Can't beat dougal's photo but here's my Pasha being her usual elegant self


Oh my  aint she a lady :laugh:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Only funny thing Ive capture of my kittens was Shadow Mid yawn...

"rawr!! Im a panther!" 

lol


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Your lil Blackie has that "pimp" look goin on as well  :laugh: :laugh: on a srs note.. your babies are adorable, i need to pay more attention to the threads on this section of pf, seems Im missing out on some pussy.


:lol: @ pimp look :laugh:

Here's the other two that were absent from the kittyporn activity looking like butter wouldn't melt. Looks are sooooooooooo deceiving :ihih:


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Riley enjoying his massage


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> :lol: @ pimp look :laugh:
> 
> Here's the other two that were absent from the kittyporn activity looking like butter wouldn't melt. Looks are sooooooooooo deceiving :ihih:


awwwwww such angels.............. by day


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm not sure anyone can beat Dougals picture :lol:

Here's my two

Molly not liking the new catnip 



Manny being cheeky


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

You have to put them on your nose apparently


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Jenny: that first picture Oh my goodness :lol: that is some face she can make!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> I'm not sure anyone can beat Dougals picture :lol:
> 
> Here's my two
> 
> ...


Lmfaoooooooo no wonder I adore felines :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Come on England 

(I think you can just make out she's got an England top on)


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

dougal what type of cat are those? Sorry to be daft lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Come on England
> 
> (I think you can just make out she's got an England top on)


lmao, I see no pom poms tho... Just a face that wants to slap its mummy for that shirt


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> dougal what type of cat are those? Sorry to be daft lol


Siamese and Orientals.

Chocolate Point Bicolour Siamese, Black Oriental, Red Tabby Oriental, Havana Oriental and Chocolate Tortie Oriental.

Brats. Brats. Brats


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Might be brats! but they are adorable!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> lmao, I see no pom poms tho... *Just a face that wants to slap its mummy for that shirt*


I take no responsibility for that top. It was O/H. Blooming football!!!

Here she is in her woolly jumper :lol:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

I've got a luverly bunch o coconuts


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> I've got a luverly bunch o coconuts


Now don't panic... but I think someone pinned a couple of tennis balls to your cat :lol:

sorry I had to :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> I've got a luverly bunch o coconuts


Oh my :blushing: yes indeed, a lovely bunch


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> I've got a luverly bunch o coconuts


hmy: I suddenly remembered why i have girls 



lymorelynn said:


> Oh my :blushing: yes indeed, a lovely bunch


so dirty


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Some may remember this pic . Aurelia set a photo comp and it was a first five to post win,cant remember the theme but in my rush to try to be in the first 5, I think I scarred poor Meeko for life


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> I've got a luverly bunch o coconuts


First cat porn and now this :yikes: Do you not take 'normal' pictures :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

buffie said:


> Some may remember this pic . Aurelia set a photo comp and it was a first five to post win,cant remember the theme but in my rush to try to be in the first 5, I think I scarred poor Meeko for life


LOL @ the eye :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

buffie said:


> Some may remember this pic . Aurelia set a photo comp and it was a first five to post win,cant remember the theme but in my rush to try to be in the first 5, I think I scarred poor Meeko for life


I remember that picture :lol: Poor Meeko was quite literally the butt of all the jokes


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> First cat porn and now this :yikes: Do you not take 'normal' pictures :lol:


I don't have 'normal' cats. They're insane :yikes:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> I remember that picture :lol: Poor Meeko was quite literally the butt of all the jokes


Wasn't he just  poor boy couldn't show his face for days.Infact he threatened to leave home at one point.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Cat quote 'why should I walk when I can just leap on someone's shoulders and they'll ferry me around'

Oh, the arrogance!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Cat quote 'why should I walk when I can just leap on someone's shoulders and they'll ferry me around'
> 
> Oh, the arrogance!


lol I dunno how much more my bladder can take. :laugh:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

buffie said:


> Some may remember this pic . Aurelia set a photo comp and it was a first five to post win,cant remember the theme but in my rush to try to be in the first 5, I think I scarred poor Meeko for life


ehem....... thats a rather friendly ape, the things cats will do to get on the world wide web
actually he looks like he s trying to comfort poor Meeko by explaining what his mummie is actually up too


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> lol I dunno how much more my bladder can take. :laugh:


Tena Lady to the rescue :thumbsup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> actually he looks like he s trying to comfort poor Meeko by *explaining what his mummie is actually up too*


nah I cant see Buffie doing the good ole uh backward romp. 

move over a bit I may get a better view


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Don't tell Phoebe I showed you those


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oops, it's another kitty porn photo :lol:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

dougal your cats are beautiful i dont know why you dont show them off more, funnee too, i love your black oriental, not sure about the fashion sense  i dunno about play for england but im sure he /she can talk for britian 
i do miss my boys constant chatter now he cant find his tennis balls,  he never really knew what he was complaining about poor lad he still chats but not as insistently

edit ; i just seen your last post , mabe i should rephrase ," show them off a bit more"


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I hate to do this to poor Meeko (Buffie cover his ears and eyes!!) but this was the thread where poor Meeko was hounded 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/196910-competition-time-prizes-won-inside-d.html

Looking through that thread also shows how much some of the babies on here have grown!!!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> i do miss my boys constant chatter now he cant find his tennis balls,


Maybe he never lost em :shrug: maybe he cant chat cos his mouths full


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> dougal your cats are beautiful i dont know why you dont show them off more, funnee too,* i love your black oriental*, not sure about the fashion sense  i dunno about play for england but im sure he /she can talk for britian
> i do miss my boys constant chatter now he cant find his tennis balls,  he never really knew what he was complaining about poor lad he still chats but not as insistently


Aaawwww, thank you. My black girl is the sweetest cat ever and tends to get overlooked by visitors as the others are so 'in your face' (with the exception of the tortie girl who hates visitors).


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh no tennis balls gone , twas a sad day, i was overjoyed when i though vet left one behind but it was just post op swelling , he is the same loving cat as ever and theres soooooo many black beauty s needing homes i didnt want to breed ,id a kept em all, just a bit nostalgic ,he s still a house cat as i cant bear the thought of him not coming home
here s a couple o pics 
pic 1 angel eyes
pic 2 vampire kitty


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> I hate to do this to poor Meeko (Buffie cover his ears and eyes!!) but this was the thread where poor Meeko was hounded
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/196910-competition-time-prizes-won-inside-d.html
> 
> Looking through that thread also shows how much some of the babies on here have grown!!!


Jeez that was a stroll down memory lane ,nearly 2 years ago  I think I managed to have a look without Mr M's knowledge, he is asleep on top of his barrel  I would hate to rake up bad memories


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

buffie said:


> Some may remember this pic . Aurelia set a photo comp and it was a first five to post win,cant remember the theme but in my rush to try to be in the first 5, I think I scarred poor Meeko for life


Riley has just let out a big sigh..he has also given me the number for the cpl....he worries about his friend..


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> Looking through that thread also shows how much some of the babies on here have grown!!!


Squeee, tiny Willow :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i wasnt here 2yrs ago so i ve just read the whole thread and "liked" a lot too sorry meeko, the winning announcement has been deleted though i know it was the luck of the draw but i think you was robbed Meeko


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

before and after the finals


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

aww Moggie lovely cat  SO CUTE!!! <3
Can I catnap him for a couple cuddles?!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

he s having a little catnap himself right now, just as well or he d be howling at the pics of him on here, esp vampire kitty , so not his best look this thread has been a right laugh and we got to see some gorgeous cats too, thanks Mirx


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

No thank you all for posting your lovely pictures!


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

not new ones but Galilea 








here with an aurelia toy


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

broccoli said:


> not new ones but Galilea
> View attachment 119302
> 
> 
> ...












That look is classic


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

That last one is by far the best of them  LOL LOVE IT!


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

and newton
11/12 weeks old ..sooo not cute!!


and wierd sleeping


and slept like this too!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Willow loves the other Munchkins - honest! :lol:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww i cant see them brocoli says invalid?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Willow loves the other Munchkins - honest! :lol:


MCWillow what i love about your bunch is they are all equally beautiful everytime i have a fav i have to change it


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> That look is classic


mummeee dis bwite light as made me go all sneezey.... aww


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

newton's sooo ugly...his photos wouldnt show! :yikes:


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

ok

try again ( i tried putting these on 1st post ..but nooo :eek6

newton 11/12 weeks old - not cute! 








wierd sleep 1







and 2 - no really  he is


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

aww so cute!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

is too.....cute , look at that nose

looks like he s a contender for the weightlifting competion of the year,only he s dropped the weights after falling asleep


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> Kittyporn pose


For heavens sake - this is a family thread!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

broccoli said:


> ok
> 
> try again ( i tried putting these on 1st post ..but nooo :eek6
> 
> ...











Seeing cats with zero inhibitions and total trust, makes me so happy


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

lostbear said:


> For heavens sake - this is a family thread!


Sure, but its been harmless fun, why bring it down when no one else has had a problem with it.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> Siamese and Orientals.
> 
> Chocolate Point Bicolour Siamese, Black Oriental, Red Tabby Oriental, Havana Oriental and Chocolate Tortie Oriental.
> 
> Brats. Brats. Brats


If those two in the kitty porn pictures are the Chocolate point bicolour Siamese and the Chocolate tortie Oriental they are just gorgeous especially love the tortie.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Firedog said:


> If those two in the kitty porn pictures are the Chocolate point bicolour Siamese and the Chocolate tortie Oriental they are just gorgeous especially love the tortie.


Awww, thank you  Yes, it's those two in the naughty photo :thumbsup:


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

So handsome 









Boop 









Nom nom nom 









Kiss me you fool!









Derp









Can't move.. must annoy! 









Oh you want to lie down? Nope!









Cuddles!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

aww gorgeous kitty and puppy 

Though that first picture definitely cracked me up :lol:


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


> aww gorgeous kitty and puppy
> 
> Though that first picture definitely cracked me up :lol:


Thanks! That's Ike the cat and Rio the dog, they are a comical pair


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Must get quite a few laughs outta those two!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

No holdin' out guys!
I know you got funny pictures!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Catz1 said:


> So handsome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for quoting the lot but this cracked me up  love the bond these two have


----------



## Swimming Kermit (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's Scratch on his beanbag, watching the football on TV. Typical man! All he needs is a beer in his paw...


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Swimming Kermit said:


> Here's Scratch on his beanbag, watching the football on TV. Typical man! All he needs is a beer in his paw...


OMG, so funny :lol:
And that "Watcha lookin' at?" face- priceless


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Swimming Kermit said:


> Here's Scratch on his beanbag, watching the football on TV. Typical man! All he needs is a beer in his paw...


 Your boy reminded me of this old google pic


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Yes, they're mine  And on MY bed too :lol: :lol: :lol:


I woke up to that once! I we had a furry guest and there was a lot of fighting. In the middle of the night I hear some noises and I saw two shadows on the bed. I turned up the lights and Ari was trying to make our guest feel more, mmm, pleased with his stay. :blushing:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

TatiLie said:


> I woke up to that once! I we had a furry guest and there was a lot of fighting. In the middle of the night I hear some noises and I saw two shadows on the bed. I turned up the lights and Ari was trying to make our guest feel more, mmm, pleased with his stay. :blushing:


Lmfaoo  they prolly figured, you do it on the bed, why cant they


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

loving this thread , Waterlilly were can i download your sig vid, i love it ,adorrrrrrable


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

There are some real amazing pics here! so so funny! love it x


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> loving this thread , Waterlilly were can i download your sig vid, i love it ,adorrrrrrable


Just save it as you would a picture, and when you open it in your pics it will show like a gif. It will be motionless till opened tho, (it will open online) but you can copy the image url and paste it into your sig pic if you want, im ready for a change xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ah thank you ,dunno if i ,ll use it as sig ,just wanted it on lappy , i 'll give it a go, thanks Waterlilly


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Great! Now, I have the penguins and I can literally watch them all day long!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Your boy reminded me of this old google pic


Tut tut, the kittyporn just gets worse 

:lol:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

TatiLie said:


> Great! Now, I have the penguins and I can literally watch them all day long!


Penguins are very funny, but the kitten with mummy is just heart-meltingly sweet :001_wub: :001_wub:
I could look at it all day and just go "Awwwwwww"


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

TatiLie said:


> Great! Now, I have the penguins and I can literally watch them all day long!


when I first saw it I watched it over and over as well 



dougal22 said:


> Tut tut, the kittyporn just gets worse
> 
> :lol:


LOL disgusting lot aint we :ihih:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh, Waterlilly, you took the kitten off 
I was going to copy it when I get home tonight ...


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Joy84 said:


> Oh, Waterlilly, you took the kitten off
> I was going to copy it when I get home tonight ...


Google 'cat cuddling kitten gif'


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Google 'cat cuddling kitten gif'


Thanks!
Was going to rep you, but apparently you can't rep the same person twice in a row so you'll have to wait a bit :001_tt2:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

TatiLie said:


> Great! Now, I have the penguins and I can literally watch them all day long!


omg i 've only just noticed them ,brillant


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Joy84 said:


> Oh, Waterlilly, you took the kitten off
> I was going to copy it when I get home tonight ...











 oops theres one from google for ya.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Joy84 said:


> Thanks!
> Was going to rep you, but apparently you can't rep the same person twice in a row so you'll have to wait a bit :001_tt2:


Awwww.... Thankyou very much!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Awwww.... Thankyou very much!


Rep<ped?> two people and still can't do yours :idea:
How many more PF? :w00t:


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Joy84 said:


> Rep<ped?> two people and still can't do yours :idea:
> How many more PF? :w00t:


I took the liberty of doing it in your name. This 'spreading around' is really annoying!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

TatiLie said:


> I took the liberty of doing it in your name. This 'spreading around' is really annoying!


Lmao I repped her in her name as well  great minds ........*feels ripped off lol..


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> Lmao I repped her in her name as well  great minds ........*feels ripped off lol..


:lol: Would rep you for it, but I repped you for the gif so can't again :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Joy84 said:


> :lol: Would rep you for it, but I repped you for the gif so can't again :lol:


I have to wait 24 hours to rep you for an earlier post, so I agree its damn annoying


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> I have to wait 24 hours to rep you for an earlier post, so I agree its damn annoying


And I just noticed that the gif you posted is too short- the baby is not licking it's lips after being cuddled  <*yes, I am sad enough to know it THAT well> so shouldn't really rep you for that one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Joy84 said:


> And I just noticed that the gif you posted is too short- the baby is not licking it's lips after being cuddled  <*yes, I am sad enough to know it THAT well> so shouldn't really rep you for that one :lol: :lol: :lol:


I cant find the longer gif but heres the full thing on youtube.

[youtube_browser]2Eov3-BF7N4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Some great pics


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

That's great, thanks Waterlily!
You did deserve that rep then :biggrin:
I think we should stop this now and get the thread back on track


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

lol thats adorable.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

That is so funny/cute lol xx


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

Spy cat....


----------



## JensterEX (Aug 14, 2013)

Well I just had to join in...


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Morning after feeling


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

Apologies for the F word but how many of us are tempted to make posters like this?!?!


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Here is one of my sister's cat Fuzzle, Makes me laugh every time I look at it.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh... MY .... :O that is t he funniest picture I have ever seen :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brightonian (Aug 6, 2013)

If only mine were so discreet... Paws to face or nose to nose at 5 am! Love them x


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

I have plenty to share I will try and not bombard you all at once lol so far I have found 58 pictures and that's within the first two months of me owning cats, shadow is a funny creature
I will try and minimise them to the best ones lol


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't have any funny pics of Missy yet :nonod: but I'm loving looking at all of these


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I was just searching my PC for something else and came across these pics 

Yoshi vs the Moth... "I'm gonna get that moth!"










Spoon ARRRRGGGH!!










Spoon was actually quite a pretty cat but not sure this pic did her justice!!


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Spoon was actually quite a pretty cat but not sure this pic did her justice!!


You called your cat Spoon?! I love it!!!

Also found this pic on the internet, I have never seen a cat sit like this!?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Here is one of my sister's cat Fuzzle, Makes me laugh every time I look at it.


Great photo!!!

Fuzzle bears an uncanny resemblance to Billy Idol


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> Great photo!!!
> 
> Fuzzle bears an uncanny resemblance to Billy Idol


:lol: :lol: Now you've said it I can see what you mean!! Bless him, he's such a daft little thing, and so easy to get silly pictures of him as he sits like a human would.


----------



## jenna107 (Jul 10, 2013)

Vinny loves trying on mamma's slippers!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

EmmaMia said:


> You called your cat Spoon?! I love it!!!
> 
> Also found this pic on the internet, I have never seen a cat sit like this!?


OMG :lol::lol::lol:
All that's missing is a remote in one hand and can of beer in the other


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

Shadows Smiling face by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

SAM_3223 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

SAM_2778 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

SAM_2535 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

Shadowcahol

SAM_2520 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr


SAM_2671 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

SAM_2277 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

529971_10151096337369320_1054987152_n by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

525182_10150687970489320_1089526897_n by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

386972_10151095528959320_1051285541_n by kiwi20122012, on Flickr


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

jenna107 said:


> Vinny loves trying on mamma's slippers!


aww , maybe vinny will grow into them


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Couch collision 









Attack!


















Nothing to see here 









Security team


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

omg madhouse , my cat hangs off the dog face as well


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> omg madhouse , my cat hangs off the dog face as well


Would love to see some pictures!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i dont have the dreamies










i do.............he he he


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

SAM_1955 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

SAM_3099 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

SAM_3438 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

SAM_2994 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

SAM_2812 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

SAM_2488 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

SAM_2486 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

A few of Spooks-

Taking a 'selfie': 


Moustachio


Dignity:




Peekaboo!


Laughing at the 'copy cat'


SLAVE! BIRD APPROACHING! HELLLLLLP!


And finally, what I wake up to most mornings:


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

What an alarm clock :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

This thread is great  Here's a few of Luna, most of them have been posted on other threads about Luna before so apologies to those who have seen them already!









Being a lady.









Stalking mummy from the clothes horse.









One very relaxed cat.









Helping make the bed.









Too lazy to support the weight of her own head.









Making herself at home.









She used to sleep like this on my OH's arm (moustache is for movember....)


----------



## chiquita (Jun 13, 2011)

Soo cute, anyone want to join the class ?


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Life is so tiring







First kill







My life is so tiring too







Devil cat







I used to fit in here


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

now this is really taking the biscuit


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

............................


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

How about this?








What? I'm looking at my nose ok!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Or....









Slave! Bring me tuna ice cream!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Napping


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

You did what?! I'm utterly horrified!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Like shopping only cuter!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Drawer full of naughty


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Hmmmmmmm! What naughty could I do next?


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Yummmm toes!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I iz big and scary. Fear me!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Powww! I may only be small but I pack a mean left paw!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

What? I'm comfortable!

Yep I have a pair of comedy cats. Sorry for all the individual posts but I'm on my iPhone and it only lets me upload 1 pic per post.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Ringypie said:


> View attachment 121536
> 
> 
> Napping


Oh Flint...... You are priceless!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

This is my boys lol


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

My kitten is an idiot.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

aww such a cutie.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sadly shadow likes to stand on top of our tv which in fact looks like the 2013 picture lol


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Just scanned through some pics and found these.

Went to work one day last week left a cardboard box in the hall. Came home to this...









Was working at my PC last week, but Ed had other ideas...








(hard to tell but he was mostly lying on top of my hand...)


----------



## chiquita (Jun 13, 2011)

Thought I would bring this thread back to life.

My gooch sticking her tongue out at me. Because she gets away with it :ciappa::lol::001_tt2:


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bunty's saying "Diz iz how I catches flieses....they'll be one along in a minute"

Topper only has one thing on his mind as usual "My tummy's rumbling, what time's lunch"


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Stick em up buddy


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

This is one of my fave threads


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh its been a while since I have seen this thread!


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

Meowls!!! Very strange!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ankhie playing with his flying frenzy 

damn this bow tie (that was from a caption winner on pf, i can't remember who? )


----------



## jessica93 (Mar 21, 2014)

Freddie been well Freddie! Just goes to show how soft Staffordshire bull terriers can be. When they have a kitten picking on them!


----------



## Idontlikecoffee (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh shadow you are so handsome


----------

